# New V-Cube 7s!



## guitardude7241 (Sep 24, 2009)

New V-Cube 7s are out!

"Dazzler"
https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16143&cat=248&page=1

"ILLusion"
https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16144&cat=248&page=1


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish dazzler was standard scheme. =/


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

I was just about to start a thread on that! I check v-cubes almost every hour, i'm so excited, but still waiting for the 8-11 2-4 and the black ones to come back


----------



## Muesli (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. No other explanation needed.


----------



## shelley (Sep 24, 2009)

It's not a trick, it's an _illusion!_


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think Verdes is about to get a new cube out in about 6 months. I'd say he released these just to keep us kinda not bored with nothing coming out from V-Cube.


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting... I never thought of it that way, then again, they've only been out for one, maybe two days


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG, I _have_ to buy the Dazzler V-7


----------



## Logan (Sep 24, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> OMG, I _have_ to buy the Dazzler V-7





V-cubes.com said:


> **PLEASE NOTE**
> ALL orders, which include The V-CUBE™ 7 “Dazzler” and/or The V-CUBE™ 7 “ILLusion” *will be shipped out at the beginning of December*. We cannot make any exceptions for this. If you would like to make a purchase now for the standard V-CUBE™ products that you wish to receive earlier, please make a separate purchase for The V-CUBE™ “Dazzler” and/or The V-CUBE™ “ILLusion”.


remember to read the fine print.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Sep 24, 2009)

These would get old after the first day. Unless you plan on stickering over them, I don't see the point in buying one.


----------



## peterbat (Sep 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> It's not a trick, it's an _illusion!_



Like turning a hundred dollar bill...

Into one hundred pennies!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 24, 2009)

peterbat said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a trick, it's an _illusion!_
> ...



That would be quite a trick...


----------



## Edmund (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are pretty B.A. 7x7's


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 24, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> These would get old after the first day. Unless you plan on stickering over them, I don't see the point in buying one.



Agreed, but I wonder how the plastic breaks in - perhaps a white core/dazzler hybrid might work, or something similar. How are the cores going to be? If you've got the time, playing around with v7 hybrids might come up with something amazing?


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 24, 2009)

Erm, lame.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm.. They look pretty cool. But that's about it. Nothing more, nothing less. I highly doubt I'd ever get either of them.


----------



## darthyody (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, these cubes are like easy mode for people who want to solve a V7. The color scheme on the "Dazzler" can be changed except for opposite colors since the corners pieces are not colored, only the edges. They couldn't use plastic mold for the corners to make three different colors (like edges are 2 pieces glued together to make one piece so they made two different colors and stuck them together), so they are trying to sell us that white corners and centers would be a bigger challenge. 

P.S. anyone who wants a black v-cube 7 can now buy half of one direct from Verdes. It's called the V-Cube 7 Illusion... an illusion that you almost have a black v-7.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmmm... am I missing something, or is the V-cube 7 Illusion actually only an illusion of a puzzle ? There is nothing to solve at all, two pieces of the same type are always of the same color...


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 24, 2009)

I was informed by Konstantinos that he illusion can actually be scrambled. I thought the same as TMOY, but I was told otherwise. Perhaps the back is an opposite checkered side?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I was informed by Konstantinos that he illusion can actually be scrambled.



Yeah the page says _"may look effortless to solve, but look again"_. Well, I *did* look again but really didn't see anything that'd make me think it's not effortless to solve (because of not being scrambleable). What exactly am I supposed to see? Not going to pay 29 Euros plus shipping *hoping* that it's a puzzle.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 25, 2009)

These puzzles are interesting. & I'm pretty sure the only way you could mix up the cube, as masterofthebass said, is that the other 3 sides would have inverted checker patterns.

Although I initially intended to buy one of these, I decided not too. Just don't seem much more to them. I bet the reason why they're only offering these for a little while is because of the new retooled V-Cubes that would be coming out at soonest, November. I'd rather wait for those instead of spending my money now, & have to wait until December to get it.


----------



## Tannorn (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont really get the point of the Illusion, could someone fill me in on the challenge? everyside appears to be the same


----------



## Logan (Sep 25, 2009)

Tannorn said:


> I dont really get the point of the Illusion, could someone fill me in on the challenge? everyside appears to be the same



Yes, but they only show *3 *sides.


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 25, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I wish dazzler was standard scheme. =/



it technically is an american color scheme if the black side represents the usual white side


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 25, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I wish dazzler was standard scheme. =/
> ...



Technically it is not due to the corner and centers being white. At least, I think this is what he meant.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 25, 2009)

These seem stupid, and kind of a teaser sort of thing. I think that they will sell well with the general population of "non-cubers", which is what Verdes needs to make money, and use that money to make new cubes. So 
I hope they well well, but I am not buying one.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

What's "Cubedron"? It has parity!
https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16142&cat=248&page=1


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I'm pretty sure the only way you could mix up the cube, as masterofthebass said, is that the other 3 sides would have inverted checker patterns.


That would mean the corners are two sides white, one side black, i.e., they can split the corners not just in half. If that's the case, I'm wondering why their Dazzler suggests they can't. Plus it'd look ugly and it wouldn't create "a" checkerboard scheme but *two* (one covering the three sides we see, and one covering the other three).

Ok here's my guess: The description is bad, Dan misunderstood Konstantinos, and the ILLusion actually is unscrambleable. I think what they mean with _"may look effortless to solve"_ is _"may look effortless to make each side one color"_ (the normal goal for normal cubes) and that the illusion is that this is not possible. In other words, they think we're too stupid to immediately see that it can't be scrambled. I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 25, 2009)

lame


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure the only way you could mix up the cube, as masterofthebass said, is that the other 3 sides would have inverted checker patterns.
> ...



If it was 6x6 Illusion cube or 4x4 you could scramble it, but yeah, I think you have a point. Pity I don't have any v-cubes at all.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 25, 2009)

Im pondering buying the illusion, as a thing to sit on my coffee table. However if it is unscramlable im not sure as it may be a waste of money.meh ill never know might just have to buy anyway. I think it looks cool.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually really believe the ILLusion is unscrambleable. I think the following sentences are clues:



> Cubers who enjoy a little less intensified challenge will enjoy this cube and help build up cubing skills.
> 
> You can enjoy the challenge of solving this bi-colored cube yourself, and you can also give one to your friends, family and co-workers as a pleasant home or office décor that they will be able to use and brag about!



I think it's playing on the idea that a typical checkerboard pattern on a normal cube is known to be easy to solve, so anyone can do it. But then you pick this one up and find you can't solve it. It's meant to be entirely a conversation piece.

Like Stefan, I hope I'm wrong, but it is what I currently think.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw the new V-Cube 7 products. They look interesting but I willnot buy them. The normal V-cube 7 that I own was expensive enough as it is. I'd hoped they'd put out a clickless V6 instead.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 25, 2009)

While I love the V-Cubes and think what Verdes has done for cubing is excellent, I highly doubt I will buy these. They are just another variation on something I already have, and I don't need it. Could I not just sticker another 7x7 of mine to be the same?

They look nice, but I think it's just something to hold us out until the new puzzles. Verdes is the kind of getting us to buy things twice/thrice/etc. and yes, I always do, but this time my bank balance says no 

I suppose these may make nicer gifts for non-cubers, but then again, if you know a non-cuber, what will you buy them, a 3x3 or an odd 7x7??


----------



## shelley (Sep 25, 2009)

peterbat said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a trick, it's an _illusion!_
> ...



*cue Final Countdown*


----------



## riffz (Sep 25, 2009)

These look like a huge waste of money, seeing as the Dazzler costs MORE money than a regular V-7.

And I agree with Stefan and Mike, because it looks like each corner is completely white on the ILLusion, convincing me that its unsolvable.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 25, 2009)

To bad the dazzler isn't japanese color scheme...


----------



## Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

I normally would celebrate a collectible, but a V-7 cube with all white corners and a cube that cannot be scrambled is lame

I would advice to make a V-7 super cube , or a V-7 cube with a Globe Pattern

There are a lot of challenging stickers variations that are more challenging as a the above variations


----------



## Novriil (Sep 25, 2009)

Ton said:


> I normally would celebrate a collectible, but a V-7 cube with all white corners and a cube that cannot be scrambled is lame
> 
> I would advice to make a V-7 super cube , or a V-7 cube with a Globe Pattern
> 
> There are a lot of challenging stickers variations that are more challenging as a the above variations



Like the Tony fisher 7x7 ball but with earth.. that would be nuts


----------



## Radu (Sep 25, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> These would get old after the first day. Unless you plan on stickering over them, I don't see the point in buying one.



Agreed. I don't see the point of releasing these. Actually I see it, the correct statement would be, I don't see the point on buying these. I don't have anything against V Cube, I respect them, but I don't think this is a solution to diversify your products.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

What V-Cubes realises is that they have 3 types of customers:
1) Collectors
2) Regular customers in (web)stores
3) Speedcubers

These puzzles are meant almost exclusively for group 1 for now.
Group 2 might be interested because these puzzles look complicated but are "prettier".
Group 3 is annoyed because they want Black cubes, retooled models that turn better and speedcubable V2...V11's


----------



## panyan (Sep 25, 2009)

white v7 + black v7 = 2x Illusions?

i have one of each colour


----------



## Radu (Sep 25, 2009)

You have a good point Arnaud, but when releasing a product you should respect though the particular group. I personally don't think this are in anyway attractive and I consider myself also a collector. I have a full black V set signed by Mr Verdes and a white V set from the first edition, wrapped in the white plastic, besides my V speedcubes, but I don't think I will spend the money on these.

Plus, if the black V Cubes will be released again, you can build 2 Illusions out of 1 white and 1 black. I think they should come with better ideas than this. For example if they would release a gold edition (like the mefferts golden cubes) i'd be more interested in one of those.

Just my opinion...


----------



## panyan (Sep 25, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Im pondering buying the illusion, as a thing to sit on my coffee table. However if it is unscramlable im not sure as it may be a waste of money.meh ill never know might just have to buy anyway. I think it looks cool.



buy one and try, if its unscrambleable, but some tiles for it!


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 25, 2009)

At first I thought I was going to buy one of these, but then again no! 
First of all its weird, that they will ship at the beginning of December, I usually can't wait one week for a c4y order to arrive, so that would make me crazy. 
The next thing is, that they are more or less useless. I Kind of collect puzzles and haven't used all of my cubes a hundred times, but spending that much money for an thing, which just can sit on my cupboard - no!
And the third and last reason why I won't buy these is, that I'll save the money for the new V-Cubes instead! ( can't wait for V8 etc.....)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder why it's spelled *ILL*usion. Is it because they expected it to be ill received by the public?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I actually really believe the ILLusion is unscrambleable. I think the following sentences are clues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I already confirmed with Konstantinos... The puzzle will be able to be scrambled.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I already confirmed with Konstantinos... The puzzle will be able to be scrambled.



How? Why keep it secret?

There's a name for tricking people into buying stuff by not telling them the full story. I really hope this is not what it looks like.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I already confirmed with Konstantinos... The puzzle will be able to be scrambled.



I'm very happy to hear that - I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 25, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I already confirmed with Konstantinos... The puzzle will be able to be scrambled.
> ...



I don't know how its scrambled... I e-mailed Konstantinos and asked him if it was possible. He responded and said yes. I guess I just trust him to know what he's talking about :/


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't know how its scrambled... I e-mailed Konstantinos and asked him if it was possible. He responded and said yes. I guess I just trust him to know what he's talking about :/



Of course Dan, I know that. What I said wasn't directed towards you but to V-Cubes' questionable approach to selling their products.

Also I've been having some temper problems lately. I must be getting old


----------



## bwatkins (Sep 25, 2009)

all this hype about the new V-Cubes, i'd have rather seen the black ones return, it would have been a better decision i believe...id be interested if thats the case, but then again im just one person.


----------



## (R) (Sep 25, 2009)

They are!!!!!!! Soon !!!!!! Like November!!!!!


----------



## panyan (Sep 25, 2009)

ive got an unopened set a black that ill sell if they done come back into stock!


----------



## Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> What V-Cubes realises is that they have 3 types of customers:
> 1) Collectors
> 2) Regular customers in (web)stores
> 3) Speedcubers
> ...



Well I am a collector as you know, but I am not tempted to buy these variations. The "ILLusion" is hardly exclusive as you could make one yourself. It will be exclusive if it would have special packing

The "Dazzler" is a collectible as puzzle, you can swap center/corners there is a parity issue which can easily resolved by switching corners. But than again it is not challenging to make the 7x7 harder. I would love to see a Vcube 7 supercube......or a Glode/earth V 7x7 

For collectors exclusive packing will make it possible to store it in mint condition. Now I assume there is no special packing...I hope I am wrong


----------



## panyan (Sep 25, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see a Vcube 7 supercube.
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 25, 2009)

I want to see the V-supercube collection.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want V2-V11 honestly.

EDIT: IN BLACK!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, both of those v7's have black pieces....so why the hell aren't they selling black cubes? Is this just supply control as to increase demand?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 26, 2009)

i want a pink v7.


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 26, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> i want a pink v7.



Me too!! ♥


----------



## Radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > What V-Cubes realises is that they have 3 types of customers:
> ...



I'm happy to see that Ton has a similar point of view as mine. And as he said a special packaging would be something different. Probably Georges Helm thinks the same thing.


----------



## panyan (Sep 26, 2009)

how about a completely transparent v7 and the pieces are made of translucent coloured plastic, that would be awesome!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Is this just supply control as to increase demand?



That makes no sense at all.
I'll just say that every company tries out new ideas, not all the ideas are successes.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 27, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> i want a pink v7.



Buy the stickers for it. They make em. lol


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, I finally got a response from the company about the ILLusion:


Me Myself & Pi said:


> Do the other 3 sides of the V-Cube 7 Illusion have inverted checker patterns? Otherwise, it doesn't appear that it can be scrambled. So can you tell me why it's so special then?





[email protected] said:


> That is the whole idea of the “ILLusion” name. It can be scrambled.


They sure aren't big on details. I replied back & asked them *HOW* it can be scrambled. Hopefully they'll tell me.
But that comfirms what masterofthebass said about what Konstantinos said:


masterofthebass said:


> I was informed by Konstantinos that he illusion can actually be scrambled...


----------



## cpt.Justice (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe this is all a scheme to increase "V-cube awareness" 
That would explain why they won't ship anything until December.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry to be harsh, but it think these 2 cubes are totally pointless, even though they could be scrambled.

i's rather buy 100 mini dienshangs with those money


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 29, 2009)

panyan said:


> how about a completely transparent v7 and the pieces are made of translucent coloured plastic, that would be awesome!



yeah! what about a v-cube that flies or makes your dinner?
:fp


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> They sure aren't big on details. I replied back & asked them *HOW* it can be scrambled.


Looks like they're trying real hard not to sell any of these.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 29, 2009)

I must say, after seeing how amazing some of the stuff Verdes has put out has been, I am rather disappointed by these. I was hoping that the "New" stuff would have involved new sizes or already modded 6x6x6s.


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 29, 2009)

It seriously doesn't look like verdes is even trying. 
I think they should make super cubes.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this just supply control as to increase demand?
> ...



How does it not make sense? They are not selling black cubes, and for what reason? They're selling cubes with black plastic, so why not black cubes? I was merely suggesting that they were not selling black cubes for a period of time, as to make others want them more. Also, it was just a thought. I'm sure there are plenty of other explanations as to why they're not selling black cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> They're selling cubes with black plastic, so why not black cubes?


Well... from yesterday's newsletter:

_Return of The V-CUBE™ “BLACK” Collection 
Due to popular demand, the V-CUBE™ “BLACK” Collection will be available for purchase again, in early November 2009. _

And note that November comes before December, i.e., black cubes before Dazzler/ILLusion.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 29, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> It seriously doesn't look like verdes is even trying.
> I think they should make super cubes.



Super V-Cubes would be pretty crazy, but awesome.

If i could have them put out something though I would probably chose the V's 2-4.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 29, 2009)

The main reason V-Cubes is doing this is because of knock-offs. There is no reason for V-Cubes to come out with a completely new cube if knock-off companies will simply copy it immediately, so don't complain about V-Cubes if you bought a knock-off from one of the copy companies. Basically, you are helping the copy companies, and discouraging V-Cubes from producing anything new. I also recommend you read this post on the twistypuzzle forum to get a better idea of why V-Cubes is doing this.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 29, 2009)

I no longer see any super cube stickers at cubesmith.com (designed by Stefan Pochmann, if I remember correctly). My idea for super cube stickers is to have regular stickers, but the letter "V" on every sticker instead of on just 1 sticker.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> The main reason V-Cubes is doing this is because of knock-offs.


How do you know?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Oct 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason V-Cubes is doing this is because of knock-offs.
> ...



Did you read the rest of my post? I put a link in there for a reason.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I actually really believe the ILLusion is unscrambleable. I think the following sentences are clues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A way to get a black v-7 and a white v-7
Buy 2, take them apart and make them only black, or only white. Then sticker them


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



Sure I did.

1. I don't see how that post supports your claim.
2. kastellorizo is no spokesperson for V-cubes.
3. He claims V8/V9 would've been released without the KO's, and I wouldn't even trust *Verdes* with that statement (do you remember how they told us we'd be able to buy V6/V7 *in 2004*?)
4. He's known to overreact/exaggerate when it comes to V-cubes and KOs.

So again... how do you know?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok my input the illusion must have an inverted side, or perhaps a solid white or black side? As for the Dazzler personally I think its pretty cool but...thats an opinoin. Also I want a circular v7 and a retooled v6 with less click, also I think a v3 + 4 would be awsome!


----------



## kooixh (Oct 2, 2009)

did anyone have already bought the v cube 7 illusion ?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I no longer see any super cube stickers at cubesmith.com (designed by Stefan Pochmann, if I remember correctly). My idea for super cube stickers is to have regular stickers, but the letter "V" on every sticker instead of on just 1 sticker.


I can't find the "Pochmann super cube stickers" anymore either. But I really like your idea about the "V on every sticker" as well!


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> 2. kastellorizo is no spokesperson for V-cubes.



Wrong. Konstantinos requested me to speak for them after we started
our company partnership (we sell their products as well they sell our Cubedron). 

Regarding the rest, you are entitled to have an opinion.
But allow me to remind you that I had also already mentioned that 
a few years back, the inventor had a serious health problem which affected
the entire process of releasing V-6 and V-7 on time. 


Pantazis


----------



## Omniscient (Oct 8, 2009)

It is nice first thing I would do is sticker the centers and the corners


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > 2. kastellorizo is no spokesperson for V-cubes.
> ...


This is the first time I hear about a health problem causing delays. But in general the communication from V-Cube is really lacking. They have a tendency to over-promise and under-deliver.

That doesn't mean I don't like their products. I have about 10 of them in my house. But let's be realistic:
* V5's get loose far to quick and cannot be adjusted. A couple of good screws would increase the quality of a V5 tremendously
* V6's are just crap. The community has developed half a dozen mods in order to make them bareable and still they POP. On a new V6 I cannot get sub 5, then it becomes much better until I average sub 4 and then it starts popping and exploding and misaligning so I cannot even get sub 5 anymore. And when I want to buy a new (black) V6 they cannot deliver (yes, I am venting lots of frustration here). And where are those rounded V6B's that we saw pictures of 2 years (and more) ago?
* V7's I actually like although it does have 1 or 2 mini-pops every solve.

The cubing community is waiting for redesigned, black puzzles and VCubes is not delivering to us. We are also waiting for new sizes (V2-4 and V8-11) but those don't even seem to be on the radar anymore


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not worth the money IMO.

But my question is if they clearly have the ability to make black pieces, why don't they re-release the black puzzles?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > 2. kastellorizo is no spokesperson for V-cubes.
> ...


Ok, sorry, never heard that before. But that point wasn't really important anyway.



kastellorizo said:


> I had also already mentioned that
> a few years back, the inventor had a serious health problem which affected
> the entire process of releasing V-6 and V-7 on time.


And that can never happen again?

Oh and... don't forget how they recently misled people:
_"DO NOT DELAY as these amazing offers will be available for the next 40 days!"_
Many people (not me, admittedly) seemed to think that that meant the prices would go back to normal after those 40 days. And I'm not surprised they thought so, because of how the announcement was designed. What happened really? Those offers were available for more than 40 days, and when they were canceled, prices only went up by minor amounts. Really no reason to yell "DO NOT DELAY" except to make people rush to buying. The announcement seems carefully designed to give people a false impression without factually saying something wrong. I didn't like this deception. And I dislike the current insult with the ILLusion even more.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> But my question is if they clearly have the ability to make black pieces, why don't they re-release the black puzzles?


Read this thread more carefully.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> * V6's are just crap. The community has developed half a dozen mods in order to make them bareable


Are you saying people are improving them? That can't be right! Remember a Verdes spokesperson said it is impossible to outrun or equal the current quality of the V-cubes.

(yeah I'm now done milking that statement, but this was just too good not to ridicule)


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 8, 2009)

I think Verdes should stop putting effort into these lame puzzles, and focus on getting the v8-11 out sooner. I won't be getting one.


----------



## panyan (Oct 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh and... don't forget how they recently misled people:
> _"DO NOT DELAY as these amazing offers will be available for the next 40 days!"_
> Many people (not me, admittedly) seemed to think that that meant the prices would go back to normal after those 40 days. And I'm not surprised they thought so, because of how the announcement was designed. What happened really? Those offers were available for more than 40 days, and when they were canceled, prices only went up by minor amounts. Really no reason to yell "DO NOT DELAY" except to make people rush to buying. The announcement seems carefully designed to give people a false impression without factually saying something wrong. I didn't like this deception. And I dislike the current insult with the ILLusion even more.



this pissed me off so much, i bought a whole set because i thought it was a 40-day promotional price! 

i doubt ill buy anything from verdes again


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does this mean I can finally buy the knockoff V9?


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 8, 2009)

I admit that the marketing part has been quite aggressive, but it is not 
a lovely world out there. When business rules, things can be quite tricky, 
especially with the competition versus the clones. 
I am certainly not defending those tactics, I am just trying to explain. 

Also, usually this time of the year (coming back from long trips to 
then re-commence university duties in the fourth week of the Australian
semester) is crazily busy for me, but I promise to soon get in contact and
clear up some of those issues. I also do not know yet the status of the
ILLusion and the Dazzler and how they work!


Pantazis


----------



## Konsta (Oct 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and... don't forget how they recently misled people:
> ...



I also bought (another) whole set +1 extra V5 and I don't feel bad at all. It was a great price!  Although the V6 was really bad 
But just like others, I too want to see bigger cubes and 2-4, and buy those. 
----------------------
The cubes owns you.


----------



## robinkwant (Oct 8, 2009)

has annyone made an illusion yet?
so that we don't have to wait till december to find out wheter or not it is scrambleable


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> This is the first time I hear about a health problem causing delays. But in general the communication from V-Cube is really lacking. They have a tendency to over-promise and under-deliver.
> 
> That doesn't mean I don't like their products. I have about 10 of them in my house. But let's be realistic:
> * V5's get loose far to quick and cannot be adjusted. A couple of good screws would increase the quality of a V5 tremendously
> ...



+1, at least. I appreciate all seven of my V-cubes. My black V-5 and V-7 is getting a tad loose and my V-6's would be more fun if I didn't have to worry about misalignment or mini-pops. My white V-5 and V-7's are absolute joy. I would like to get V6B, V2, V4, V8-V11. (To Stefan, I use apostrophe on plural of an acronym.)

By the way, I did not know about a health problem with Verdes. I hope he is doing okay.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2009)

robinkwant said:


> has annyone made an illusion yet?
> so that we don't have to wait till december to find out wheter or not it is scrambleable


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Parity (Oct 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> robinkwant said:
> 
> 
> > has annyone made an illusion yet?
> ...


Ha, I know.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

Parity said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > robinkwant said:
> ...



MM&P said on his status update that someone had actually done so

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpgD4xT13b4
at 
8:40


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 9, 2009)

ok, here is the reply I had from a quick call (it was using roaming service
so it had to be brief).

The ILLusion CAN be scrambled. Many known speedsolvers have been
really confused (hours?) to solve the ILLusion at one of the events
that Konstantinos is currently attending. 

This is just to clear up some things. 




Pantazis


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 9, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> ok, here is the reply I had from a quick call (it was using roaming service
> so it had to be brief).
> 
> The ILLusion CAN be scrambled. Many known speedsolvers have been
> ...



Do you mind telling us how it looks on the other three faces? 

Is it opposite how it is on the ones that can be seen in the picture?


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 9, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> kastellorizo said:
> 
> 
> > ok, here is the reply I had from a quick call (it was using roaming service
> ...



I'd like to know that too, if all the faces are exactly the same, it can't be scrambled...


----------



## PepperHead (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe the other three sides are stickered?
ILL = black / white exposed plastic
usion = black or white colored, or black / white stickers? 

Just an idea...


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 10, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> The ILLusion CAN be scrambled. Many known speedsolvers have been
> really confused (hours?) to solve the ILLusion at one of the events
> that Konstantinos is currently attending.


A 3rd source saying that it can be "scrambled".

But *HHHOOOWWW??????*
:fp


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

I remember last year at Essen they had a bunch of 7x7x7s that were stickered in such a way that each face had a checkerboard between stickered and non-stickered pieces. As it turned out, though, it was pretty easy to get to this state - it was just the 9-move checkerboard pattern away from having three adjacent sides stickered and the other three sides blank. If this is what the ILLusion is it is not hard to solve at all, assuming you know how to do the 7x7 in the first place.

kastellorizo: I bet I could solve it in 15 minutes, even if it is completely not what I am expecting  If you PM me photos of all sides I will respond how I would solve it.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> ok, here is the reply I had from a quick call (it was using roaming service
> so it had to be brief).
> 
> The ILLusion CAN be scrambled. Many known speedsolvers have been
> ...



Hmm, I wonder which event


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi again guys. As stated it was a brief phone call and I have no photos. 
But from my understanding, the side with the other three faces should 
be the negative image of the front side (i.e. some cubies have both black
and white colors). 

The theme is not confirmed, but expect some of the event's attendants 
to post some photos soon. 


Pantazis


PS. By the way qqwref, how are the Tridents going?


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.tiex.de/cubecorner/events/cubing_championships_2009.php
If you look at the high res image of the v-cube stand here, you can see the ILLusion has half white half black edge pieces and the corner has 2 white sides and 1 black.


----------



## panyan (Oct 10, 2009)

auhsoj said:


> http://www.tiex.de/cubecorner/events/cubing_championships_2009.php
> If you look at the high res image of the v-cube stand here, you can see the ILLusion has half white half black edge pieces and the corner has 2 white sides and 1 black.



the only one i can find is this of the verdes stall:
http://www.tiex.de/cubecorner/image...9/jpg_1024/SpeedCubingDUS_20091009_165832.jpg

which image are you meant to be linking us to?

UPDATE: are you talking about this:


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes. You can see there that there are edge pieces that are half white, half black, and the corner has 1 black side, so the other sides are the inverse checkerboard.


----------



## panyan (Oct 10, 2009)

auhsoj said:


> Yes. You can see there that there are edge pieces that are half white, half black, and the corner has 1 black side, so the other sides are the inverse checkerboard.



but the argument is that you cant have corner pieces made out of diferent pieces of plastic because they would be too weak, thus, the corners must be one colour. I dont know if that actually makes a difference.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> but the argument is that you cant have corner pieces made out of diferent pieces of plastic because they would be too weak, thus, the corners must be one colour.



Why would they be weak? There are many ways to make strong corners
which have two or more colors, especially in mass production.


Pantazis


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay! Finally a picture! But I think your mistaken about it. If you look really close, it looks more like a solid black edge, & a solid white corner. The pieces you see behind make it look like that you see multicolored pieces. Remember they weren't able to make the corners multicolored corners on the Dazzler, so they wouldn't be able to on the ILLusion.

But one interesting note is that the edge piece just under the corner, is white, rather then black. So It's looking more & more like the other 3 sides have inverted checker patterns, but all of the corners are white.

I will try to make a video about this today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Remember they weren't able to make the corners multicolored corners on the Dazzler, so they wouldn't be able to on the ILLusion.



I don't see how you can say that. There's no indication that they weren't _able_ to make multicolored corners on the Dazzler - it seems to have been a choice, not a requirement. And one assumes that they do have multicolored edges on the Dazzler, so why not multicolored corners as well?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Remember they weren't able to make the corners multicolored corners on the Dazzler, so they wouldn't be able to on the ILLusion.
> ...



I agree with Mike. There is no indication that V-cubes can't make multi-coloured corners.

If they cannot make corners multi-coloured, how come they can make edges multi-coloured? Surely they would be equally as vulnerable to damage through breaking. If anything, V-cube corners are more stable than the edges, being attatched right into the centre of the puzzle and all.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 10, 2009)

Well you can simply look at a V-Cube & see cracks in the edge pieces. The company obviously molds the edges into *TWO* pieces. Then they glue them together. So the company can easily mold half of the edge in one color, & the other half in another color. But as for the corners, you don't see any cracks along the edges of the corners. So the company would've had to make a new molds for the corner in order to make it multicolored. If they decided to it, I'm sure they would've implicated it on the Dazzler. I've explained all of this in the my latest status update:

(Skip ahead to 0:44)
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EpgD4xT13b4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EpgD4xT13b4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't believe it would be difficult in the slightest for V-cube to make another set of moulds for a 3 colour corner. As for the Dazzler, my impression is that they did not use coloured corners or centres to add a parity problem to the cube. It would cause problems akin to the impossibility of rotating one and only one corner on the 3x3x3. As the corners are not coloured, it would be impossible to know if one was rotated, therfore causing the rest of the cube to be unsolvable.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I think they may be able to do it. Split the corner piece into thirds, then glue the three sections together.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I Think I like bread


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I think they may be able to do it. Split the corner piece into thirds, then glue the three sections together.



Exactly what I was thinking. It might be a faff, but it is the only real way I can think that they could achieve it.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I think they should probably cap the holes on the corners if they were to do that.

Derrick why aren't you on msn?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

If they can make 3-color corners (and not just 2) I would personally really like to see a fully 6-plastic version of the Dazzler. It would be really cool to have one of those.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> If they can make 3-color corners (and not just 2) I would personally really like to see a fully 6-plastic version of the Dazzler. It would be really cool to have one of those.



Yeah, that would be amazing. No worries about stickers peeling or anything like that. If the centers and corners were normal colours, I'd so get it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah. As far as I can tell the centers are stylistic (center caps can be made in all colors), although the corners might well be because it's just too difficult to do it in 3 colors, even if 2 is possible.


----------



## panyan (Oct 10, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > but the argument is that you cant have corner pieces made out of diferent pieces of plastic because they would be too weak, thus, the corners must be one colour.
> ...





Me Myself & Pi said:


> Remember they weren't able to make the corners multicolored corners on the Dazzler, so they wouldn't be able to on the ILLusion.



Q + A =


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> kastellorizo said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



You say that, but there is absolutley no evidence that they made the corners white on the Dazzler purely because they couldn't manufacture them. I have stated in a previous post that the colourless corners add a potential parity problem to the puzzle, so this could be a deliberate move.


> The “Dazzler” contains white corners and centers, adding a seventh color to your challenge,


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You say that, but there is absolutley no evidence that they made the corners white on the Dazzler purely because they couldn't manufacture them. I have stated in a previous post that the colourless corners add a potential parity problem to the puzzle, so this could be a deliberate move.



Yeah, you're right, there is no evidence to say that they didn't make multicolored corners. I just think that it's not likely.

But anyway, it really doesn't add any new parity errors. The most you'll get is when you'll have to switch two opposite edges when solving it as a 3x3. All you'd have to do it apply the T-Perm. You wouldn't know whether or not you got a "void cube" parity error.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 11, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You say that, but there is absolutley no evidence that they made the corners white on the Dazzler purely because they couldn't manufacture them. I have stated in a previous post that the colourless corners add a potential parity problem to the puzzle, so this could be a deliberate move.
> ...


OMGOMGOMGOMOMGOMGOGM ITS MYMYSELFANDPI DA BEST CUBER AROUND LET GIVE HIM A ROUND OF APPLAUSE PLEASE MENTION ME IN ONE OF YOUR VIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ehem lol im not making fun of you, anyway... i might buy both of them so yeah...when i make a vid, hopefully u guys will stop arguing, anyway pi, u and the 5cubers are my cubing idol...yeah....i guess


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMOMGOMGOGM ITS MYMYSELFANDPI DA BEST CUBER AROUND LET GIVE HIM A ROUND OF APPLAUSE PLEASE MENTION ME IN ONE OF YOUR VIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ehem lol im not making fun of you, anyway... i might buy both of them so yeah...when i make a vid, hopefully u guys will stop arguing, anyway pi, u and the 5cubers are my cubing idol...yeah....i guess


lol, thanks for you support!

Anyway, someone who was actually at the competition, testified this:


TomZ said:


> The illusion was at Verdes' stand at the WC. The other three sides have an inverted pattern, except for the corners which are still white. I think that's kinda disappointing.


 - http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=14908&p=182359#p182359

So at least, now we officially know! Yay!

Still no word about the two capitol "L's" though...


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have problems imagining that... haha


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Still no word about the two capitol "L's" though...



Maybe they're trying to kill us all off with some terrible disease. It is called the *ILL*usion after all.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, I've made the ILLusion using the simulator, CuberTwister, based on the information we have here:
http://www.randelshofer.ch/cubetwister/
The program allows me to color the stickers any way I want, for a lot of puzzles. Here's some photos I've taken of it:






1st Pic: The same position as shown on the V-Cube website.
2nd Pic: Rotated to show one of the sides with an inverted checker pattern, & two sides with the regular checker.
3rd Pic: The other 3 sides of the ILLusion with the inverted checkers. Notice the white corners.





1st Pic: This is what the cube looks like when the checker is undone.
2nd Pic: & the other 3 sides.
3rd Pic: Scrambled!

If you'd like to check out the cube for yourself, download the program & then open this file with it:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/download/file.php?id=13124


----------



## panyan (Oct 12, 2009)

^hmmm, good work


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

That is actually very, very cool.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, actually, there is only *ONE* inverted checker pattern. Here's some pictures that were just uploaded to twisypuzzles.com:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=14908&p=182496#p182496








So grr! Now I have to redo the CubeTwister thing & remake my YouTube video!

But this certainly makers more sense. Now you can't undo the checker pattern. You have to solve it in the checker.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Dammit Pi. You could just re-edit it I suppose.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2009)

On the basis that only one side has the swapped pattern, I made an ILLusion sim. (The default cube to play with is 7x7x7. Even cubes will not work properly but I didn't disable them because I'm lazy. I have no idea if cuboids would work. Actually I don't guarantee that this works at all.)

mzrg.com/filepost/IsoILLusionSim.jar

PS: I got a 1:55 on it (sub-2 minutes woo). Much faster is possible but I don't feel like practicing it atm.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 12, 2009)

Wait? That isn't as cool as you thought it was Pi. 

Since only one side is scrambleable (not a word) all you have to do is fix one side. Leaving that sides alone, you can do a billion twists and turns and it won't scramble...right?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay guys, I adjusted the V-Cube 7 in CubeTwister, mixed it up, & had a crack at a solve. It's true, all you have to do is solve one side & the rest will fall into place. But I found that it was very confusing getting all of the pieces straight! So this can be a fun challenge for the first few solves, but I'm sure one can get used to that challenge & be able to solve it easily.

I also found that you can undo the checker pattern you get a white side & a black one:







With the ILLusion as it is, you only need to solve one center, & 4 edges. But one of my subscribers pointed that you can simply paint of the corners to finish off the inverted checker pattern. But it really doesn't add much of a challenge. & the paint would have to be the right shade of black.

If anyone would like to try out the simulated ILLusion, follow these steps:
1) Download the program, CubeTwister, here.
2) Download the ILLusion file I've made here.
3) Open CubeTwister, & then Illusion.xml in the .zip folder.
4) Go to *Cubes (25) > V-Cube 7 White*

I would actually like to own the puzzle. But the $60+ dissuades me...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 13, 2009)

i think they'd have a major problem if they create new molds with split corners. i mean, there is a long, thin "neck" on the corners remember??? the piece could break easily (maybe not, but they're not asa strong as they could be kicked by tony fisher)


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 13, 2009)

Well you wouldn't have to divide the corner stalk, just the cubie. So they could mold on 1/3rd of the cubie with the stalk attached, then glue the other two 1/3rd's to that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 13, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Well you wouldn't have to divide the corner stalk, just the cubie. So they could mold on 1/3rd of the cubie with the stalk attached, then glue the other two 1/3rd's to that.




then it will cause the cubie to break off easily, just like the gigaminx.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Divide the corner piece itself, including the corner stalk. And glue the 3 parts together with a very strong glue.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally knowing what the ILLusions's deal is, is great.

I think i may buy one.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not going to buy one. I just solved it from Pi's file and it wasn't even close to being a challenge.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 14, 2009)

To solve the Illusion, you just have to solve one side. The other five sides will solve themselves. Not worth the money.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 14, 2009)

*ILL*usion - "*I*nverted *L*ast *L*ayer"usion. Maybe?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Well you wouldn't have to divide the corner stalk, just the cubie. So they could mold on 1/3rd of the cubie with the stalk attached, then glue the other two 1/3rd's to that.
> ...




i just got an idea. you don't need to mold excatly 1/3 of them, instead you ccould just cut them into little pieces similar to a cap. but leave some surfaces so that you could glue them on there. thus the connection between the stalk and the cubie becomes a lot stronger



like so:


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 21, 2009)

This may not be worth it to bump this old thread, but I just noticed today that they put a different picture of the V-Cube Illusion up:

Old:





New:




Strange...

Oh, & they moved the white V-Cube Collection to the first page.


----------

